# Adobe Photoshop CS5 $39 with student discount



## Kerbouchard

Just saw on Lifehacker, Adobe is doing an 80% off sale on some of their student software. That means Photoshop CS5 is around $39 instead of the regular $200. Code SAVE80EDU

Where Can I Get Discounts on Expensive Software?

store1.adobe.com


----------



## MLeeK

Sounds like CS6 is pretty imminent!


----------



## Kerbouchard

MLeeK said:


> Sounds like CS6 is pretty imminent!


 CS6 or not, its still an amazing deal...


----------



## MLeeK

My student's mom just bought it for her! It works!!! She'd have NEVER gotten CS5 any other way! She's saving money for Elements 10 and got this instead!!!


----------



## Snoggin

Crap


----------



## chuasam

Thanks! that's awesome


----------



## Kerbouchard

I should delete my message out of protest...I _so_ deserve more than _1_ _like _for sharing this info. 

And who says cruising lifehacker at work isn't productive?


----------



## chuasam

Kerbouchard said:


> I should delete my message out of protest...I _so_ deserve more than _1_ _like _for sharing this info.
> 
> And who says cruising lifehacker at work isn't productive?


I would give you a cookie 
Thanks a lot...it's a great tip.


----------



## Austin Greene

Doesn't work anymore to my knowledge. I just went and checked to see that Adobe now has it so they don't offer an educational price on Photoshop CS5. You can still pick up the entire suite for $60 though after the coupon, which is pretty awesome!


----------



## KmH

They have only ever offered a Student Edition of the Extended version, which is still being offered on Adobe's web site at an 80% discount - Photoshop Extended software for 3D graphic design.

I tried the 80% off discount code posted on the linked to web site at amazon.com - and it wasn't valid

Adobe Photoshop Extended CS5 Student and Teacher Edition

The discount code didn't work in Adobe.com's education Store either.

NAPP members (National Association of Photoshop Professionals) get 15% of Adobe software prices, including upgrade pricing and student/teacher edition pricing. Just one of the many, many hardware, software, and many other perks NAPP members enjoy.

At my referrral link - Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP - click on the *Benefits* tab to see all the NAPP member Photoshop training, forums, magazine, support, you get when you join NAPP. (You can get a free issue of Photoshop user magazine too.)


----------



## MLeeK

Works for me 
Photoshop Extended software for 3D graphic design
Put it in your cart, go to check out and then put the code in. It's $39.80


----------



## Ms.Nash

So I just made the purchase of the student/teacher version of Photoshop using the code and getting it for $39.95 the catch is that upon check out you need to identify yourself as a student or teacher and the purchase is pending the "verification of my eligibility" ....so as I fall into neither category we'll see what happens next.

I just received an email stating "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thank you for  ordering from the Adobe Education Store North America. Note: In order  for Adobe to fulfill your order, academic verification is required. *Your credit card will not be charged until your academic eligibility is approved."
*

I will post again on the outcome 
[/FONT]


----------



## MTVision

Ms.Nash said:
			
		

> So I just made the purchase of the student/teacher version of Photoshop using the code and getting it for $39.95 the catch is that upon check out you need to identify yourself as a student or teacher and the purchase is pending the "verification of my eligibility" ....so as I fall into neither category we'll see what happens next.
> 
> I just received an email stating "Thank you for  ordering from the Adobe Education Store North America. Note: In order  for Adobe to fulfill your order, academic verification is required. Your credit card will not be charged until your academic eligibility is approved."
> 
> 
> I will post again on the outcome



If you aren't a student nor a teacher - more than likely your eligibility won't be approved. Don't you have to send in your transcript or class ID to Adobe?

I have the student edition but I bought my copy through my school so my verification was done automatically but I'm pretty sure you have to send something to Adobe to verify your eligibility, normally.


----------



## user3977

is there any differences on the student / teacher one than regular retail other than price? i know i had auto cad student version and it expired after 18 months. had to get it twice while in school.


----------



## MTVision

user3977 said:
			
		

> is there any differences on the student / teacher one than regular retail other than price? i know i had auto cad student version and it expired after 18 months. had to get it twice while in school.



No difference. It doesn't expire.....you can only install it on one computer though.


----------



## MLeeK

Well, duh! you have to qualify for it! No one ever said you didn't!


----------



## KmH

user3977 said:


> is there any differences on the student / teacher one than regular retail other than price?


Yes. The terms in the EULA (End User License Agreement) differ between the regular retail versions and the student/teacher editions.


----------



## MLeeK

The code is no longer valid.


----------



## Overread

KmH said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any differences on the student / teacher one than regular retail other than price?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The terms in the EULA (End User License Agreement) differ between the regular retail versions and the student/teacher editions.
Click to expand...


Hmm barring the requirement for one to be in education to qualify for the student/teacher edition and the limitation on how many simultaneous installs you're allowed I think the ELUA are now mostly the same. 
I know a year or two ago the student editions were restricted to use on non-commercial work only, but that has been written out of both USA and EU licences now (that I'm aware of - I assume its been written out of all their releases now).


----------



## 12sndsgood

i know when my "buddy" picked it up he had to use his student id basically to get the discount and then there was a large disclaimer about what you can use it for.  it said when you were out of school you were to delete the program.  which i thought was quite funny considering his school had sent him an email that basically said the semester is almost over dont forget to download before its too late


----------



## MTVision

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> i know when my "buddy" picked it up he had to use his student id basically to get the discount and then there was a large disclaimer about what you can use it for.  it said when you were out of school you were to delete the program.  which i thought was quite funny considering his school had sent him an email that basically said the semester is almost over dont forget to download before its too late



I don't believe that's true anymore. Once you buy it - it's yours. You can't resell it. You can use it for personal and commercial use but it is suppose to be installed on only your personal computer.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Sorry, I assumed everybody knew you had to be eligible to purchase the student/teacher version for it to work.


----------



## MTVision

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> Sorry, I assumed everybody knew you had to be eligible to purchase the student/teacher version for it to work.



Why would anybody assume that??? That's just crazy!

LOL!!


----------

